
Regexp to validate email addresses according to the RFC 822 grammar - piotrts
http://www.ex-parrot.com/~pdw/Mail-RFC822-Address.html
======
dhoerl
My project
[https://github.com/dhoerl/EmailAddressFinder](https://github.com/dhoerl/EmailAddressFinder)
constructs a rfc5322 compliant regex by building up small verifiable pieces.
You can option comments up to an arbitrary depth. There is a test suite from
another interested party that this regex succeeds 100%.

------
tyingq
There's another rfc822 regex that's credited to Jeffrey Friedl from his _"
Mastering Regular Expressions"_ book.

[https://metacpan.org/release/Email-
Valid/source/lib/Email/Va...](https://metacpan.org/release/Email-
Valid/source/lib/Email/Valid.pm#L399)

------
zamadatix
Contrary to what the title implies the content mentions it's not actually RFC
822 compliant and while it is certainly an impressive regex to behold RFC 822
was already long obsoleted when this was published.

